# Favourite/Most Hated Astartes Legion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought this would be a good post. What is your favourite Astartes legion and why?, what makes them better then the rest in your eyes?.

My favourite loyalists are the Blood Angels, their colours and heraldry are amazing and fitting for them but its their history, Primarch, customs and battle methods that I like. Their appreciation for aesthetic beauty is quite interesting, that and they were led by the greatest of all the Primarchs, Sanguinius the Lord of Angels.

My favourite traitors, (I use the term merely for category here, I dont consider them traitors), are the Night Lords. Their battle method of terror as a weapon is epic, plus their armour designs to look like gargoyles and bats looks amazing, and the moving lightning they have on their armour. They are the most tragic of legions in my view.

As for most hated I dont really hate any of the legions, but in terms of least favourites i'd have to say the Iron Hands. Ive never really been interested in them, their basically just a legion of Techmarines.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I said Iron Warriors cause I thought that all there acomplishments and success was under the shadows of the Imperial Fists. Their full potential is realized during and after the heresy. Siege of Terra, Iron Cage Incident, Victory over one of the two genetic sites of the empyream. And now a full scale siege on the Ultra Marines Systems.

My favorite Loyal legion would be the Imperial Fists. Coincidentally like their tactics and their Primarch. I like what they did with the black templar almost a triumphet part in defying the chapter bullshit.

Most disliked or not cared for chapter is the Death Guard Legion as a whole. No good stories and just boring.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Most Liked- Alpha legion, love the secrecy and how there one of the biggest mysteries.

However I do love the Night Lords, just awesome.

Most hated- Ultrasmurfs.

Most not cared for- White Scars, don't really know anything about them, haven't heard much fluff surronding them.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

My top 5 Astartes Legions are in this order: Word Bearers, Blood Angels, Thousand Sons, Imperial Fists and Iron Warriors.

Word Bearers: there is something undescribably appealing in religious fanatics that can actually get stuff done, and boy do these guys get things done. :grin: Also I can relate to them a lot, because I talk LOTS too before actually doing something, trying to let my words do the job. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. And yeah, I was talking about the dishes... 

Blood Angels: the most noble Astartes in the Imperium, and their Primarch was, in short, an Angel, in the best imaginable meaning of the word. Enough said. 

Thousand Sons: cunning, sorcery, killy guns and unlimited knowledge? Yes please! And they have a badass Primarch too? GIMMEGIMMEGIMME!!!

Imperial Fists: balls of adamantium and the brains of Machiavelli and Sun Tzu combined, whats not to like? And they're probably the daddy Chapter of the Angry Marines ('cause of the similar paint scheme), which adds a considerable amount of badassery to them.

Iron Warriors: did you read Storm of Iron? Not yet? You should. You did? You understand.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

My favorite Legion is the Thousand Sons for 2 reasons: The first is that I love Psykers and the second reason is their tragic tale. I also like the Alpha legion for their strategies and the Night lords because they remind me of Goths. I'm not entirely keen on the Ultramarines because they are arrogant pigs and the World Eaters are complete Psychos.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Iron Warriors are pretty cool, and Honsou is the king of them of all.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow lol everyone hates the smurfs.
As for me, SWs ftw. Why? The pure manliness of living on a volcanic ice planet who live like a viking fraternity. And I think their fluff has the right balance of fun and seriousness, they might have bloodclaw pranksters and get drunk all the time but if you kill their friends they'll carve their names into their skin with their combat knife and then devote their entire being to hunting you down and tearing you limb from limb. They don't fuck around when honour is at stake. Plus they're one of about three chapters who are anywhere close to "good."

If their's one thing I don't like about the wolves it's their relationship with the TSs, because they're my other favorite chapter, and the fact that their fall was entirely preventable is the most tragic SM story out their.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thousand Sons. Their fluff is pretty awesome, and spirit controlled suits of armor backed up by super-powered psykers trying to break into the Black Library is pretty sweet by my book.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Alpha Legion. An honourable man fights his own battles. A smart man convinces others to fight for him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I put the alpha legion. Thing is that is based on the fluff and HH books. Their methods really appeal to me, it is a shame that their specialties are difficult to realize on the tabletop.


----------



## Badspanna (Aug 6, 2009)

Death Guard all the way. no tricks no fancy crap just get in and get it done. if you are harder than everybody else they you are going to win.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

In order of awesomness;

•Dark Angels, whats not to love, is he, isnt he.
• Emprors Children, tripping on ecstasy while having your face melted away, win
•Iron Warriors, Honsou, nuff said

The two legions I despise with an almighty seething hatred, Ultramarines, seriously stop shoving this boring non factor down my throat, theyre so uptight the rod up their collective arse has a rod up it.
Word Bearers, the chaos equivalent, boring sycophants, clingy, whiney and just plain shit, if it wasnt for Brynngar Abyss would have bored me to death twice over


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

My favourite loyalist legion would have to be the Blood Angels. Not only are they such a fantastic army to look at with the basic troops I don't think they have a single bad looking model. Couple to thise the fact that they're absolute close combat monsters which fits my playing style down to a tee. Fluff wise they outstrip any other loyalist legion, and the only legion with as strong a backstory (in my eyes at any rate) Is the Imperial Fists. I've allways had a thing for the Angels since i played Vengence of the Blood Angels on PC years ago, but the thing that really cemented my love of the sons of Baal was when i found out that they were the ones who four ENTIRE legions retreated from at the battle of terra when they whole legion went into the black rage and assaulted en masse. When even the World Eaters are scared of a legion you know they must be harder than all hell.

For the Traitors it's got to be the original angry marines, the World Eaters. For me these guys are pure Chaos Marines. No messing about with mutations or weird surgical proceedures just picking up an axe and charging your enemies in the name of Khorne now THAT'S kickass. They've allways had good looking heraldry with the White and Blue colour scheme looking just as good as the Red and Brass. I also find that every time they've shown up in the HH novels they've been show stealers. Battle for the Abyss was a decent enough story but was elevated to greatness for me thanks to the beyond awesome Captain Skraal, and who can forget the raging presence of Angron in Galaxy In Flames? Allways angry allways awesome The World Eaters.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

my favorite legion are the luna wolves simply because of pure fluff.

my least favorite legion are the Raven Guard, because that they lack (lots of) GOOD fluff

honorable mentions for my top spot: SW, BA, EC, TS, Salamanders - fluff reasons only


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So far the most popular legion is the Dark Angels. The DA are really cool, their mysterious ways and their use of bikes, plus the only Jetbike in the Imperium. but their Primarch is a cowardly traitor, in fact the Lion is worse then the other traitors, they made their choice and stuck with it. Plus the DA aren't afraid of anything, even the Black Templars or the Inquisition. They've killed members of both to keep their secrets.

Tied for second place are the Blood Angels, Thousand Sons and Alpha Legion. All excellent legions in my view, though the Blood Angels are my favourite.

And in third place so far is the Imperial Fists. A very good legion and it would be one of my favourites if it had more about it, they deserve their own series.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> when i found out that they were the ones who four ENTIRE legions retreated from at the battle of terra when they whole legion went into the black rage and assaulted en masse. When even the World Eaters are scared of a legion you know they must be harder than all hell.


Wheres that coming from? Four entire traitor legions retreated from the Blood Angels?



Coder59 said:


> No messing about with mutations or weird surgical proceedures just picking up an axe and charging your enemies in the name of Khorne now THAT'S kickass.


Well there are Possessed World Eaters, and all Khorne _Bezerkers_ undergo surgical proceedures actually, that is what differentiates them from simply being Khornate Astartes.



Lord of the Night said:


> but their Primarch is a cowardly traitor, in fact the Lion is worse then the other traitors, they made their choice and stuck with it.


There is no way near enough evidence (and probably will never be) to claim that the Lion is either a coward or a traitor.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

My fav loyall legion would have to be Dark Angels i find the look cool and i like the fluff 

traitor legion i like best would be the Thousand Sons same resons good but tragic fluff and a cool look 

I realy dont like the death gaurd though


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I choosed Dark Angels cause I love their mystery (and after reading Fallen Angels) and Emperors Children after reading the book Fulgrim. My most disliked legion would be Night Lords, just dont like them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I choosed Dark Angels cause I love their mystery (and after reading Fallen Angels) and Emperors Children after reading the book Fulgrim. *My most disliked legion would be Night Lords, just dont like them.*


While I dont see how that is possible its your opinion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Considering I havn't actually given my views yet 

I'll have to say currently my favourite legion is the Night Lords. 

Having (finally) recently read _Lord of the Night_ my perception of the Night Lords and of Curze has changed drastically, and although Sahaal's story may not necessarily be strictly correct - and is just his version of events, it certainly sheds new light on Curze's story, and how he was seemingly betrayed by the Emperor.

_Lord of the Night_ aside for a moment though, the Night Lords are essentially the underdogs of the Traitor Legions, neither worshipping or denying the Chaos Gods - and struggling to survive and enact their vengeance on the Emperor. They don't fight for a victory for Chaos, or for personal ambitions of power or blessings, they fight simply for Justice. 

Hearing what ADB has to say regarding the upcoming Night Lords Series has only further fed my appetite for these stalkers of the shadows!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Emperor's Children. Lets be honest here what is better than looking good in pink and enjoying being evil? At least the EC look good while they kill and enjoy themselves.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Considering I havn't actually given my views yet
> 
> I'll have to say currently my favourite legion is the Night Lords.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you enjoyed the book. And that is why the Night Lords are one of my favourites, they are unique in the fact that they have not fallen to Chaos but still fight against the False Emperor.

Plus the battlecry in Lord of the Night is truly epic. Ave Dominus Nox!


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Wheres that coming from? Four entire traitor legions retreated from the Blood Angels?


I can give you this one right down to page number :biggrin:

_"Rogal The Palace is saved, mayhap all of Terra is now victorious. The Traitors retreat in haste from the ravening Blood Angels. Even now they are fleeing to their ships and their fleets scattering." _Jaghatai Khan: Page 367 Horus Heresy Collected Visions. 

BUT WAIT! I have more. 

_Suddenly, without warning. Each and every space Marine of the Blood Angels Legion was struck with a searing Vision - a nightmare scenario in whic they were Sanguinius, and Horus the arch-traitor, was throttling them to death with his bare hands. As they experience the last moments of death they knew the vision to be the truth. A deep rage grew within their breasts the darkness that had touched their souls on Signus revisited them and they went Berzerk. Casting aside all thoughts of danger and duty they hurled themselves at the horde beyond the walls. Utterly consumed by anger they smashed into the surrounding forces, killing and killing again. Awash with blood the Angels of Sanguinius vented their fury on the Warmaster's army.

The Blood angels actions were as much of a surprise to their loyal allies as they were to the traitors. Even though the ferocity and speed of their assault pushed back the encircling hordes the other defenders could see no possibility that it alone could win the battle and lift the siege. The other Loyalists tried to call them back to the safety of the palace but their cries were in vain as the Blood Angels heedlessly continued their rampage. The traitors retreated in disarray before the berserkers of the Blood Angels Legion._
Horus Heresy: Collected Visions Page 369. 

And what we learn from this is that you FEAR the Angels of Baal!



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There is no way near enough evidence (and probably will never be) to claim that the Lion is either a coward or a traitor.


I would say read Fallen Angels before you say that. The Lion is a complex character and his circumstances and actions during the Heresy are open to debate. However after reading that you'll see his Loyalty is not in doubt.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> I can give you this one right down to page number :biggrin:
> 
> _"Rogal The Palace is saved, mayhap all of Terra is now victorious. The Traitors retreat in haste from the ravening Blood Angels. Even now they are fleeing to their ships and their fleets scattering." _Jaghatai Khan: Page 367 Horus Heresy Collected Visions.
> 
> ...


LOL. I want to get that book, I can't find it in any shop, its been a while since it been out so I probably have to look for it online. Nice use of resources, except its probably written so biasly. I read one account of how the Imperial Fists actually fought through the Iron Cage. HAHA... okay.



Coder59 said:


> I would say read Fallen Angels before you say that. The Lion is a complex character and his circumstances and actions during the Heresy are open to debate. However after reading that you'll see his Loyalty is not in doubt.


I agree there have been a couple books the do question whether the Primarch's loyalty for sure. Call if fluff or whatever, but it definitley adds more character and reality to what could have happened. Indeed both the loyalties of the psychic legions of the Lion and Magnus seem more than just the common side choosing we originally thought. 

It would be very interesting to find out that indeed opposite of what Magnus tried doing by trying to "help" warning the emperor and end up with the traitors, and the Lion "not trying too hard" to help the Emperor during and before the siege made him loyal at the end. It would be the ultimate Irony. It would also be interesting to while Magnus help became a damage to the empyream, that Lion's unintervierence helped the empyream... somehow (as we would have to see). However, thats as far as I'm going to let my imagination lead off.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted my favourite as the Iron Hands for one simple reason. Bionics are cool.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> I can give you this one right down to page number :biggrin:
> 
> _"Rogal The Palace is saved, mayhap all of Terra is now victorious. The Traitors retreat in haste from the ravening Blood Angels. Even now they are fleeing to their ships and their fleets scattering." _Jaghatai Khan: Page 367 Horus Heresy Collected Visions.
> 
> ...


I presumed it was from the Collected Visions yea. Havn't got my copy on me otherwise I would have checked myself, but thanks for that 



Coder59 said:


> I would say read Fallen Angels before you say that. The Lion is a complex character and his circumstances and actions during the Heresy are open to debate. However after reading that you'll see his Loyalty is not in doubt.


Indeed, and my point still stands. There is no way near enough evidence to claim with certainty that the Lion was a traitor.

If anything as you said, _Fallen Angels_, portrays him as a loyalist, although misled - arrogant and jealous.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> I can give you this one right down to page number :biggrin:
> 
> _"Rogal The Palace is saved, mayhap all of Terra is now victorious. The Traitors retreat in haste from the ravening Blood Angels. Even now they are fleeing to their ships and their fleets scattering." _Jaghatai Khan: Page 367 Horus Heresy Collected Visions.
> 
> ...


Epic!, I knew that they went mad after Sanguinius died but I didn't know that. Even the World Eaters, the fearless berzerkers, ran screaming from them  

Definitely. The Angels of Blood should never be underestimated.




ckcrawford said:


> LOL. I want to get that book, I can't find it in any shop, its been a while since it been out so I probably have to look for it online.


And CkCrawford, here is a place you could buy it.

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/3333192/The-Horus-Heresy-Collected-Visions/Product.html

Im buying it there once ive saved up enough cash.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think its funny that when new books come out polls change quite considerably. 

But then again I'm not surprised.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Top Legions are now Dark Angels at first, then Blood Angels and Salamanders at second.

The Salamanders are ok but they need more fluff and some epic characters, their new series will hopefully give them both.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Favourite- Raven Guard becuase II like the fluff involving Corax and when he tried to mass produce space marines.

Least favourite- Death Guard, because they are just boring, and stole the Raven Guard's 'Guard' part of their name biggrin


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to be greedy and say I have 2. My favorite loyalists are the Raven Guard. This is partially owed to their 3rd captain, Kayvaan Shrike. I just adore their tactic of "swift strikes and then we're gone." Plus, Corax is one of my favorite Primarchs, kind-of like Night Haunter, but without the side of crazy. 

My favorite traitors, are the Thousand Sons. In the game, AP 3 Bolters on troops! It doesn't get much better! In the fluff, almost an entire legion of psykers, whom I love  Plus Magnus is also a favorite of mine. *Child Magnus* "Ok, so I've learnt everything my teachers know, I wonder what happens if I do this? *Looks into the warp* Oh look I'm a master!"

As for my least favorites, it would have to be the Ultramarines. Guilliman and his legion are boring! Their colour scheme, their ideology, and their "Look as us with our perfect Gene-seed!" Yeah and! Just becase your gene-seed doesn't muck up doesnn't make you better, it makes you boring. All the other legions/chapters are interesting for their faults, it makes them fun!


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Favourite Loyalist: 

Space wolves, Play them, Paint them, Superstitious, Honourable, fiercely loyal, disregard the codex astartes to suit there needs, Fenris a kick arse harsh and unforgiving planet (breeds Awsome people) Russ, Ragnar, Grimnar and Bjorn. The FANG!!! just straight out Vikings with out the rape and pillaging. (perhaps pre astartes lol)

Fav Excommunicate Traitoris:

Alpha Legion, Sneaky, Stealthy, Able to work independently, twin primarches!! though one may be dead, Hydra as there symbol means many faces.

Hated Loyalists: Nil hey what can I say? I am biased but thats just me

Hated Excommunicate Traitoris: World eaters due to there blatant violence both pre and post heresy. killed a whole planet in a day, live for the kill no honour and Angron sook and tratior from the start I believe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I swear I posted on this thing.... :grin:. Anyways, here's what I voted for:

Space Woves - My Fav. Space Marine Chapter because they are just sooo [email protected] 

DA, IF, BA, Blood Ravens and Salamanders get honourable mentions.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Iron hands are my favorite.

Ferrus Manus could be on the cover of Maxim, and host a Spike show. I like his idea of "eliminating weakness". The hands are the emp. children w/o the gay. Had Fulgrim not had the Daemon sword Ferrus would have won (still died, but would have redeemed himself).

Least Favorite. Alpha Legion BY FAR! Their book was stupid, their primarch almost got his ass kicked by a mortal (if I remember correctly) and where most of the other primarchs had a tragic fall to chaos Alpharius drove his Astares there on the short bus.

You can argue to death semantics.  This idiot fell cuz he was too stupid to do what the emp told him to. KILL XENOS! The xenos were LYING to his stupid ass. There is no way you can convince me that as close as the entire battle of terra was that an extra legion with TWO primarchs would not have shifted the balance of power dramaticaly to the emps favor and he wouldn't be the corpse king he is today. Went traitor for some noble reason?? BAH! He went traitor because he is an idiot.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That's it, give into your hatred.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> Least Favorite. Alpha Legion BY FAR! Their book was stupid, their primarch almost got his ass kicked by a mortal (if I remember correctly) and where most of the other primarchs had a tragic fall to chaos Alpharius drove his Astares there on the short bus.


What are you talking about? If I am not mistaken, there is only one novel about the AL no?



Zooey72 said:


> You can argue to death semantics. This idiot fell cuz he was too stupid to do what the emp told him to.


Who fell???



Zooey72 said:


> KILL XENOS! The xenos were LYING to his stupid ass. There is no way you can convince me that as close as the entire battle of terra was that an extra legion with TWO primarchs would not have shifted the balance of power dramaticaly to the emps favor and he wouldn't be the corpse king he is today. Went traitor for some noble reason?? BAH! He went traitor because he is an idiot.


Again ???? I've done several google searches, the only AL novel is the one Legion and none of what you mention takes place.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

He is talking about how Alpharius was told that the Emperor's victory at Terra would doom the galaxy to 20,000 years of misery and suffering, before a grand apocalypse in which Chaos would be victorious.

If Horus won then after two generations humanity would be extinct and the Chaos Gods, so heavily invested in humanity, would die with them and the galaxy would be at peace.

Alpharius chose to aid Horus to serve the greater good. His legion never fell, they became what they became out of a noble purpose, unlike most of the traitors who did it out of spite, bloodlust, hedonism or hate of life.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> He is talking about how Alpharius was told that the Emperor's victory at Terra would doom the galaxy to 20,000 years of misery and suffering, before a grand apocalypse in which Chaos would be victorious.
> 
> If Horus won then after two generations humanity would be extinct and the Chaos Gods, so heavily invested in humanity, would die with them and the galaxy would be at peace.
> 
> Alpharius chose to aid Horus to serve the greater good. His legion never fell, they became what they became out of a noble purpose, unlike most of the traitors who did it out of spite, bloodlust, hedonism or hate of life.


That is of course assuming that Alpharius Omegon gave into the demands of the Cabal.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I imagine he did. If they had won the galaxy would have had millennia of peace.. until the Tyranids came. Guess the Cabal didn't forsee them.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I imagine he did. If they had won the galaxy would have had millennia of peace.. until the Tyranids came. Guess the Cabal didn't forsee them.


Well the only thing we know for sure is that Alpharius obliterated Namatjira's fleet after having met with the Cabal, was subsequently involved on Isstvan V, and then moved to ambush the Space Wolves & White Scars. Thats all we know of them during the Heresy.

Joining the Heresy however doesn't mean that Alpharius gave into the demands of the Cabal, always remember the Alpha Legion's trademark of secrecy.

Heres a plausable theory as an example of an ulterior motive for Alpharius joining Horus:

Realising the Information the Cabal gave them regarding Horus' rebellion was true, they moved to infiltrate Horus' ranks from within, having no intention to cause the extinction of the Human Race. Having established credability with Horus, and subsequently leaving the Warmaster's forces following Isstvan V, they could have got up to anything and everything to stall and hinder Horus' forces from within. Ever wondered how Leman Russ was able to disengage from Alpharius' vastly numerically superior fleet following the Burning of Prospero? Maybe Alpharius let him disengage and thus forced Horus' hand in lowering his shields (if indeed that was the reason) because Imperial reinforcements were en route - allowing the Emperor to teleport aboard and defeat the Heresy.

Thats just as plausable as the reasons _implied_ at in _Legion_.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Zooey72 said:


> Ferrus Manus could be on the cover of Maxim, and host a Spike show. I like his idea of "eliminating weakness". The hands are the emp. children w/o the gay. Had Fulgrim not had the Daemon sword Ferrus would have won (still died, but would have redeemed himself).


Actually its a 2 to nothing between Fulgrim and Ferrus. The first match was a straight up and fair match where Fulgrim clearly won, KO Ferrus and left him alive. The Second Match was straight up fight aswell, its not Fulgrims fault that he came with 2 weapons and Ferrus had one. 

I voted for Emperors Children. Out of all the Primarchs Fulgrim and Haunter were the most Conflicted with their actions. Fulgrim cried a little, with a daemon of Slannesh twisting your thoughts and dreams you would too. Seriously though, of all the Chaos Gods I like Slannesh the best. Thats probaly cuase I love Rock and Sex. The EC embody those Ideals and are the few chapters that can get their face blown off and scream with joy, thats just scary. Fulgrim and five of his commanders took on Eldrad Ulthran, Eldar Tanks/Troops, and Fulgrim himself litteraly strangled the Avatar of Khain to death. Fulgrim was a badass who love art, he was the Jeff Hardy of 40k :laugh:. 

I love the Fluff, the Sonic Marines for CSMs, the Characters, and the book Fulgrim kicked ass. 


Least favorite Legion. Ultra Smurfs. Guilliman was a asshole, Im only glad it was DP Fulgrim that slit his little bitch throat.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Top Legions are now Dark Angels at first, then Blood Angels and Salamanders at second.
> 
> The Salamanders are ok but they need more fluff and some epic characters, their new series will hopefully give them both.


TBH I've been a bit undewhelmed by the Salamanders so far. They just seem a bit sissy for a First Founding Legion.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> Least Favorite. Alpha Legion BY FAR! Their book was stupid, their primarch almost got his ass kicked by a mortal (if I remember correctly) and where most of the other primarchs had a tragic fall to chaos Alpharius drove his Astares there on the short bus.
> 
> You can argue to death semantics. This idiot fell cuz he was too stupid to do what the emp told him to. KILL XENOS! The xenos were LYING to his stupid ass. There is no way you can convince me that as close as the entire battle of terra was that an extra legion with TWO primarchs would not have shifted the balance of power dramaticaly to the emps favor and he wouldn't be the corpse king he is today. Went traitor for some noble reason?? BAH! He went traitor because he is an idiot.


No....just no. Wrong on so many levels. I'm sorry, but I can't help but hate you a little bit after that

He never got his beaten by a mortal, and actually if you're thinking about the fight with the Lucius Black (that is what there called?) it was kinda the other way round.

The xenos were not lying, do you doubt that the heresy ever happend? They might of been lying about the result if the Imperium won with the big E around but even then they at least helped to warn Alpharius of Horus's corruption.

Most of the other legions went down because of selfish and babaric reasons. Plus Alpharius didn't even fall!!! he did what he did for the most noble reasons imaginable, to save the galaxy!!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth is right. Alpharius never truly fell or embraced Chaos. He only helped Horus to save the galaxy, the Greater Good.. The Tau would have been proud.

Plus what reason would they lie?, there was an Eldar there so I doubt they want a Chaos victory unless death would follow quickly.


----------

